# Dirty smoking/BBQ meanings...feel free to pile on



## atomicsmoke (Aug 29, 2014)

Show us some pictures of your butt.
For a perfect butt you better have hard wood.
Couldn't pull gf/wife's butt last night.
I rubbed 10 butts last night.


----------



## damnthatsgood (Aug 29, 2014)

I like to smoke meat...


----------



## robitaillere2 (Aug 30, 2014)

I put  NAME's meat in my mouth last night.


----------



## moose350 (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry


----------

